# Hard To Find Kit



## Niss (16 Sep 2004)

As I recall there were some gripes on the former Canadian Peacekeeper forum about pieces of kit that were wanted but not found, so here is a spot to post your kit finding questions and answers. I rememeber that a few people wanted to know where they could find compressed trioxane fuel tablets. To anyone still wondering about this we sell them at Angies Outdoor in Barrie, Ontario.


----------



## portcullisguy (19 Sep 2004)

Fuel tabs should still be in the system, no?

I found the Canadian Peacekeeper zip-up boot covers great for sleeping with your boots on, they keep the inside of your sleeping bag from getting muddy.  The same company's pillow, with 1 fleece side, is a worthwhile comfort item, too.  You can put your cadpat shirt in there to use as stuffing, and when you store it away in your valise in the morning, you can store your night clothes in it (I like to wear a different t-shirt at night, other than the one I've been wearing all day).

The valise and ruck liner bags from CP are also handy, but expensive.  They will hold a great waterproof seal, but an industrial strength garbage bag will also do this if you tie it off right.  I prefer the quick drawstring, though.

I am searching for a thinsulate toque, to replace the wool issued one.  I think the Lorne Scots sell them in their kit shop, but I'm not sure if they are green or black.  If anyone knows where I can get a green one, please lemme know!


----------



## Fusaki (19 Sep 2004)

> I am searching for a thinsulate toque, to replace the wool issued one.  I think the Lorne Scots sell them in their kit shop, but I'm not sure if they are green or black.  If anyone knows where I can get a green one, please lemme know!



We have them in the 1RCR Kit Shop if you're ever in Pet.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Sep 2004)

We haven't used fuel tabs forever.  If anything MRE heaters or coleman stove.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2004)

I'll never argue with an infanteer on field issues. But I will say that fuel tabs are mighty handy if you want to heat up a canteen cup of instant coffee without mucking about with a coleman stove. They're also good for warming yourself up when it's cold out.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2004)

Oooh, I just thought of another good'un...

Anyone remember those 'cambat hankies' they used to issue? Those are gold! It's just nice to have something clean in the field...especially if you wear glasses.


----------



## childs56 (19 Sep 2004)

those fuel tabs were the best, nothing like trying to get one started in the cold rain just so you could have that warm cup of coffee, That was always good for the morale, and it kept you busy doing something other then just standing their bored out of your mind. what about combat pants with rubber knees and butt so the water would not leak through(old 64 pattern) the old helmet you could shave, dig, sit and just about do anything with it. the c5 knife/ can opener (I have a few cuts from mine).


----------



## chrisf (19 Sep 2004)

The canteen cup is aluminium, and thus shouldn't be used for eating and drinking... user beware...

The heat tabs are, or should, still be in the system, I know our unit still uses them when needed (Used in conjunction with a canteen cup and the canteen cup stove they can be used to heat an IMP entre).

Regarding the MRE heaters, other then in a vegeterian meal, can those be gotten through the system? As a side note, anyone know the shelf life on those? I've got a few saved here, stored in an air tight container.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Sep 2004)

I think the MRE heaters may be quasi in the system (ie scrounging up all you can find when trainging with the Americans).  Perhaps some of the members here in supply could tell us if they are officially in the system.


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (23 Sep 2004)

I have a few MRE Heaters in stock, also a pair of the old 64 pat rubberized pants. As for the Thinsulate Toque they're not in stock yet give me a few more weeks in Green and black. If you need fuel tabs I can get them too but I do not stock them. www.armyissue.com


----------



## elizabeth (23 Sep 2004)

So, what are the canteen cups for if not for drinking? I'm assuming that's a myth becuase in SQ we were ordered to eat from them.


----------



## ackland (23 Sep 2004)

elizabeth said:
			
		

> So, what are the canteen cups for if not for drinking? I'm assuming that's a myth becuase in SQ we were ordered to eat from them.



It's not a myth. It's not good to repeatedly use them. They work in a crunch but not good for use all the time.


----------



## brihard (23 Sep 2004)

My unit has a hgue box full of MRE-heater clones. They're wider, to accomodate the larger IMPs, but aside from that they'r essentially identical. A reserves unit doesn't procure this stuff on its own, so I assume it's in the system. We had them on our SQ and BIQ exercises, as well, so they're fairly widespread kit. I've got about a half dozen stashed somewhere in my room- some emals are just as good col,d and you never know when the heater packs will run out...

The fuel tabs- while prone to causing cancer- are absolutely great. Mixing up a cup of IMP brew on fire picket is one of the few ways I can think of to salvage to 0300-0400 you have to spend awake... (my favorite is two instant coffes, and two hot chocolates- cappucino or flavoured hot chocolate are a nice addition too. Sugar and whitener to preference)


----------



## chrisf (23 Sep 2004)

elizabeth said:
			
		

> So, what are the canteen cups for if not for drinking? I'm assuming that's a myth becuase in SQ we were ordered to eat from them.



Aluminum causes alzheimers. So yes, you're not supposed to drink or eat out of the canteen cups on a regular basis (Of course, there are a hoarde of troops who drank out of the canteen cups for years, and at out of the accompanying aluminum mess tins).

The melamac (Yellow) plates and cups are also supposed to be going out of the system to be replaced with steel (I've seen plenty of the steel cups, only seen the steel plate once). Somone told me the melmac causes cancer, a more accurate source told me that nasty little diseases have a habit of growing in scratches in the melmac if it's not well cleaned after use, which doesn't always happen in the field.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Sep 2004)

I have seen both the steel plate (which is an excellent conductor of heat to your hands when something hot is on it) as well as the cup. Both of which are a dogs breakfast.   We mostly use paper and plastic these days.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (24 Sep 2004)

I have a small blue lexan bowl that I stash in my ruck that works pretty well. Just doing my bit to kill a few less tress. 

As for the canteen cup holder...well I don't use it every day, so hopefully I won't suffer too badly. My memory sucks to begin with...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2004)

The heater bags are in the system by the thousands. They give them away by the box full. Get your QM to order them.


----------



## pappy (26 Sep 2004)

Not sure now many are still around, but they used to make (insert here, "most be an old guy talking") stainless steel canteen cups for those who like to cook in them.

If none around, might be worth the cash to pick up a civilian type stainless steel one at your local camping supply house or military mail order company.

Granted the Gunny or (RSM) ain't gonna like it, but I doubt they'd make you dump your food out.

Why is it when they say "Hot chow is comming" whats always left is only luke warm lima beans?


----------



## Gunnerlove (26 Sep 2004)

I would have to say the aluminum canteen cup is a myth. Every canteen cup I have ever seen has been made of stainless steel, trust me I know the difference. 

The old mess tin were made of an aluminum alloy and you may be confusing the items. Everheard the term "Mess tin syndrome"?

Is there a cup that fits over the 2 litre canteen in the supply system?  I made a few for friends who asked really nice so it would seem to be an in demand item.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (27 Sep 2004)

Gunnerlove, 

So you're saying that all issued canteed cups (as in the ones that come with the 1L canteen) are stainless steel and not aluminium? Just want to make sure..I've always been told that they're aluminium, and so I've been a little hesitant to use them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnerlove (28 Sep 2004)

I will say again that I have never seen an aluminum canteen cup. There could be aluminum ones out there but I have never seen one. Due to graining many metals can be easily mistaken for another.  I just pulled out the issued cup that fits over my 1L canteen and it is made of .030" stainless and stamped "CAN RJS" on the plate that is spot welded in place to attach the bail handles. Aluminum hates being spot welded due to how it forms oxides when being welded without shielding gas. This is why the handles are riveted on to aluminum mess tins, so if your canteen cup is hard, polishes up nice and has the handles spotwelded on I would wager that it is stainless.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (28 Sep 2004)

Question maybe a metalurgist could answer.  Can you make stainless steel non-magnetic?  I just pulled out both my canteen cup and my wife's, both marked CAN RJS and couldn't get a magnet to stick.  Tried a metal magnet and a ceramic one.  That would say to me that the canteen cups are aluminium.


----------



## Gunnerlove (28 Sep 2004)

Good question, but I have an answer. High alloy stainless is non magnetic as there is so much chromium and nickle in it.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (28 Sep 2004)

Hmm, maybe.  Doing some looking around on the web the most reliable source I could find was some joining instructions for a US mountain warfare course that list a steel canteen cup for the 1 quart canteen on their kit list.  Mabye someone who is at a DIN workstation could check it out on CGCM, that would probably clear up any questions by looking at the item description.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (29 Sep 2004)

I'm not sure if this is a surefire way to tell one way or the other, but I've been doing some searching online, and all the surplus stores that I've been able to find who sell the issue canteen cups list them as stainless steel. For the record, I'm not counting Ebay, as the seller can put anything they want on the item description. It makes sense to me that a business wouldn't mistakenly list an item as being made of the wrong material.

Aluminium canteen cups do exist, though, but they look like attached. (courtesy of US Cavalry) 

Maybe that's the source of the confusion.


----------



## DropZone (29 Sep 2004)

Gentlemen,

Aluminum canteen cups preceded the stainless steel ones. They were discontinued when it was found that the water purification chemicals would react with the aluminum and make the users temporarily ill.

Some Asian manufacturers still build the aluminum cups for the surplus industry as it is easy to machine and cheaper than S.S.

It is an urban myth that aluminum cookwear causes Alzheimer's. 

The insulated canteens were aluminum, but not an issue if you were using hot drinks as there was no need for purtabs.

I hope this clears things up.

Kindest Regards
Brian Kroon


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Sep 2004)

If its a myth how do you explain the lack of memory of all the Snr NCO's.  Also why is it that when they get their sash they also get an aluminum spoon?


----------



## Arctic Acorn (30 Sep 2004)

Spoon?


----------

